# Battery Discharge



## flhx (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a 1600 series Bolens and the Amp meter never shows a charge (+), but when I engage clutch for mower deck or engage the cruise it shows a 5 amp or more discharge (-). Would like to know what kind of tests I could run to find out why it is not charging? Mowed grass for about 1 1/2 hours today and when I tried to restart the batt. was dead. Thanks for any help that you can send my way.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

I am no expert, but if the needle soon moves back to 'neutral' after the clutch engagement, that might tell you that the system is charging. If the needle stays on the positive side of 'neutral' for more than several minutes, then you might have a problem. If your battery still has 13v after several hours of engine operation, then that would be another clue that the system is working. I have never seen an ammeter stay in the positive side for more than a few seconds on any piece of equipment I have run. I had a Farmall Super C that showed a positive charge for a long time when running the lights. I knew something must have been wrong. I later discovered that the last person to work on the tractor hooked up the electrical system backwards...it is a 6-volt, positive ground system. Good luck.


----------



## flhx (Sep 10, 2010)

Greenflyer... Thanks for the reply, i am new to these Bolens tractors and not sure what to expect.


----------



## flhx (Sep 10, 2010)

Replaced voltage regulator, works great now....


----------

